# Wii + Home Cinema + Digital TV Reciever + CRT TV



## malificus (May 27, 2009)

Hello,

I've been trying to connect my Wii + Digital TV to my home cinema set, but i cannot seem to get the Wii sound working on it. the main problem is that both the Home cinema set & the TV only have 1 Scart connection.

TV: old CRT Grundig with 1 Scart
Home Cinema: Sony DAV-DZ260 ( http://www1.uk.shopping.com/xPF-Sony-DAV-DZ260)
Console: Nintendo Wii
Dig. TV: KPN Reciever (has 1 scart out labeled "tv" one labeled "vcr", one coax out.)

also bought a 3-way Scart splitter hoping it would fix my problem but it didnt.

I can get the Digital reciever to work on the home cinema, but the Wii is impossible, even without the Digital reciever. only get visuals, no sound.

also posted in console forum as I didnt know where to put it.


----------

